# What exactly are these?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got about 5 of these that I've just noticed today. They are in a pretty prominent part of this viv so I think that they've grown pretty quickly over the past day or so or I would have noticed them. I'm just curious what they are since they don't look like mushrooms.

Both shots are of the same one which is the largest of them. I can't decide which is clearer so I just posted them both. They are hollow in the middle and kinda look like a pot I would have made in elementary art class with clay.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

it look like a sac fungus to me.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Probably some type of Cup Fungi (MushroomExpert.Com)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought that they had kinda a mushroom look to them. Very interesting stuff. Anyone ever had these pop up in their vivs? I'm curious how many I should expect to see and how long they may last? Also hoping that they don't become invasive.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I would consider myself fortunate to have these in my viv. Like Dart frogs are jewels of the rainforest. I think of mushrooms as flowers of the forest. I am amazed at the diversity of mushroom species. The temperature and humidity levels in our vivs are the perfect environment for growing mushrooms. The mycelium will probably always be there, so these may come and go at any time. Some mycelia may grow without producing fruit for years at a time. Some spores can remain dormant for a long period of time also. Most likely these will only last about week. So enjoy them while they are there.


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

Petersi said:


> it look like a sac fungus to me.


lol!!!!!



but really that fungus stuff looks pretty cool. is it safe for the frogs?


----------

